# Life Path Number -What is your number



## Sassycakes (Dec 26, 2020)

*I just had fun with this , Life Path number. Mine is number 8. It even tells you what other Path numbers you are compatible with. I laughed because my number and my Husband's number are not compatible, but I'm not telling him.
*********************************************************

LIFE PATH NUMBER Free Numerology Calculator (seventhlifepath.com)


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 26, 2020)

Well I'm kinda sceptical about stuff like this but my life path number sums me up completely....

_Your Life Path Number is the number of freedom and change. Those with Life Path Number 5 tend to be adventurous and free spirited people. You are much more likely to crave change and new life experiences. Because of your upbeat personality, you are likely to motivate others. Your curious, flexible, and impulsive nature will draw you towards travel and other exiting pursuits. Be wary of overstretching yourself, of overreaching in your search for freedom.

I share my life path number with these people..._

Mick Jagger July 26, 1943
Tina Turner Nov. 26, 1939
Liv Tyler July 1, 1977
Martin Lawrence April 16, 1965
Angelina Jolie June 4, 1975
Anthony Quinn April 21, 1915
 Anthony Perkins April 4, 1932


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 26, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Well I'm kinda sceptical about stuff like this but my life path number sums me up completely....
> 
> _Your Life Path Number is the number of freedom and change. Those with Life Path Number 5 tend to be adventurous and free spirited people. You are much more likely to crave change and new life experiences. Because of your upbeat personality, you are likely to motivate others. Your curious, flexible, and impulsive nature will draw you towards travel and other exiting pursuits. Be wary of overstretching yourself, of overreaching in your search for freedom.
> 
> ...


*I share my path number with Pablo Picasso and many others including *
*Alexander G Bell
Brooke Shields
Hallie Berry*
*Matt Damon *


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 27, 2020)

Life Path Number 7​Seven is a cerebral number, and those with a Life Path Number 7 have a loner quality. They need to learn to have faith. If they do not have faith they tend to become very cynical and escape through drugs, alcohol, work, and geography. They have a love of natural beauty: ocean, green grass, plants, flowers, etc... Life Path Number 7 is the number of higher awareness, a wider point of view. Sevens tend to have an air of mystery and do not want you to know who they are. Intellectual, analytical, intuitive, reserved, a natural inclination towards spiritual subjects, aloof, loner, pessimistic, secretive, and insecure; are some of the qualities of those born into the Seventh Life path.

Well known people with Life Path Number 7​Muhammad Ali January 17, 1942
Sir Winston Churchill Nov. 30, 1874
Princess Diana July 1, 1961
Marilyn Monroe June 1, 1926
Julia Roberts October 28, 1967
Leonardo DiCaprio Nov 11, 1974
Patrick Swayze August 18th, 1952
George HW Bush June 12, 1924


Never heard of this before... this is a first for me...​


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 30, 2021)

mike4lorie said:


> Life Path Number 7​Seven is a cerebral number, and those with a Life Path Number 7 have a loner quality. They need to learn to have faith. If they do not have faith they tend to become very cynical and escape through drugs, alcohol, work, and geography. They have a love of natural beauty: ocean, green grass, plants, flowers, etc... Life Path Number 7 is the number of higher awareness, a wider point of view. Sevens tend to have an air of mystery and do not want you to know who they are. Intellectual, analytical, intuitive, reserved, a natural inclination towards spiritual subjects, aloof, loner, pessimistic, secretive, and insecure; are some of the qualities of those born into the Seventh Life path.
> 
> Well known people with Life Path Number 7​Muhammad Ali January 17, 1942
> Sir Winston Churchill Nov. 30, 1874
> ...


That sums me up nicely, so I don't need to do the questionnaire.


----------

